# Before They Got Old.....



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A few of the profile photos I've seen posted lately gave me an idea for a fun coffee lounge post. How about us old folks sharing a photo or two of ourselves when we were "in our prime"? Play fair, guys… no joke photos Odie and Dan…. just a little fun reminiscing about our youth.

Here I am circa 1965 & 1976. Yes, I had hair once… and lots of hairspray to go with it!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

mate you look good in the bow tie


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Charlie, this is a good idea and I am sure many will respond to it. You look very charming.
Sharad


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not me, I looked just like Alfred E Newmen when I was a kid. No kidding. I looked like a dead ringer for the guy on the cover of Mad Magazine.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

What a cutie! Love the hair! Just think of the easy maintenance you have now . . . Gosh, where are those old photos of mine?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Charlie
You have a bigger smile then ever.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the young YS standing by his overheated Ariel Red Hunter (cost me $6) just over forty years ago on the St Gotthard Pass, Switzerland



... and nearly sixty years ago aboard an unidentified trike on the play area kindly provided by the Luftwaffe:


I'm not mentioning hair!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go, Yorkie…. that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

YS, how nice to see the Red Hunter and the tricycle with their rugged and cute owner respectively.
Sharad


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Stuart cool photos i wish i had some of my own but losing my hair at 13 put payed to that i hate having my photo taken even now


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

heres 1 of me at 24 , all pics before that got lost or burned .
the only ones of me past 12 , are in posesion of police depts. around the country.
as that is when i was " let go " by the step father and my mother .
this when i had been e carpenter for 3 years allready and had 
built restaurants and recording studio seen in my projects








and this is me today , 
happy lumberjock !








thanks charlie !
good post .


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I have just realised a woodworking connection with the Ariel picture above… The luggage was an early project in plywood. Probably cost more than the bike!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope I did this right but I am on the left circa 1950


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Yorkshire: Love the bikes…both of them!

But, gentlemen please can we not talk of hair.

After all…

How do you dare
to talk of hair
please don't stare
when my dome is nearly bare
there's just a bit here and there
though my scalp gets plenty of air
I really and truely don't care.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I was only 19.. in Penang . Malaysia. Snake temple








On Victoria Peak over looking HK harbor same year.. 1978


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David, Larry…..these are great!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Try this again. I am on the left 1950


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Soon…


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Charlie, I think this is really a great and fun idea. I hope others will join in. I love seeing old pictures. It is also a little ironic that you started this thread now. As you know I just lost my Dad and when I was down south my brothers and I went thru the old photo albums splitting them between us. These are just a couple pictures (of pictures) that I took to share with my brother's. I have not seen these pictures myself in over 45 years!

One of my bros and I at a petting zoo .

Myself and "friends." 

Myself and my "Daddy" 

My sophmore year at high school. Gosh white lipstick, YIKES!!!

I did not know how to add these so I did it with photobucket. Sorry they are so BIG!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Allison, what a cutie you were!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "WERE"


> ?


????

Man you are in trouble now!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now, now, Lew…..

She *WAS* a cutie who *BECAME* a beauty.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Save!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*There's some beautiful LJ's out there.*

*Here's Barb in 1935*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1955, With her boys.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dick in 1935*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1955, With his boys.*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dick, you and Barb look like a couple of magazine cover models!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Now Barb is a babe and dick you look quiet the hunk as for alison i think she got her years mixed up she doesn't look aday over 21 now

Andy


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

This is becoming a great archive! Any more *trikes *out there?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My 1972 high school photo and 1983 Peggy and Dan wedding photo

...



















...
..
arms-length self portraits taken on 6/8/2009 ... couple photoshop experiments too.

..

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/DAN WALTERS/fe081361.pbw
​


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice Dan, accept for the Wolfman theme. <O}#


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My mother bought the suite at SEARS


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here i am ca. 1962. 









And this is me on the left at a keg party at 18 with an older woman (26) that my Mom warned was only going to take advantage of me. Well Duhh…Like that wasn't the whole point??? Moms are funny that way…hehe


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cute kid, Miles! *

It looks like you survived, you looked older than she did.

I think you took advantage of her.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

This is Great Stuff!
Well, you asked for it..
Here's a very little littlecope at 2. I'm told that my eyes were wide open like that from birth!
I was one of those kids who climbed everything in sight and learned this trick that everybody seemed to enjoy..
Did somebody mention hair? This one was senior year high school at the folk festival. My one and only "Public" performance, playing background harmonica to my friend Ritchie's rendition of "Melissa" by the Allman Brothers. I thought I was a Rock Star or something LOL!
Here's me camping in the early "80's having the first beer of the day at about 5:30 in the morning. I used to do a lot of that. Stopped drinking in 1998.
And here's today, or rather last week at 50 years old. I was a cute kid, I don't know what happened along the way…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, the eyes are still recognizable.

We're the same age, and I've been off the sauce since '97. I'm sure you'd agree…..If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

You know it, Charlie! It serves no purpose to kick my butt up and down the street now, but boy oh boy did I ever waste a lot of time and life (and money!) Ah well…like Francis Albert sang, "Regrets, I've had a few…." ;-)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Great looking eyes (OO) Mike!*

So does the rest of you.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

What a fun post Charlie. You were a great looking kid. Was that your graduation picture charlie? Got to love them boy scouts!

```
YorkshireStewart, What interesting pics. Love them.
@Patron. Love those sideburns, good pics!
@degoose, another set of really interesting pics!!! Yes!!!
@loucarb. Love the pic and the old car in the background.
```
 Dick and Barb Cain. Really good pictures. Barb and that bathing suit is a beautiful picture. Charlie is right, you two look like you should be on a mag cover.Where is Barb at in the tricycle pic. Just curious!

```
Dan. Gotto love that hair and suit. Oh the 70's. These pics really bring back memories for me of those days. (70's)<br />
```
 miles 125. Don't know if I love the pictures or the story best. LOL!!!
@littlecope. What a cutie!

Again Charlie, I love this thread, I hope others will join in. I think old pictures like these are soooo great! Thanks!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Allison, yes that is high school graduation. Here is an older one….circa 1961:


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

me when i was young


me now


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That bus pass photo looks like a police mugshot. LOL!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

To add to the tricycle pictures. Me in 1960 at age 2.
.
.








.
.
Me in my long hair days in 1978. It used to be to the middle of my back and blond! What happened?
Well, it's shorter now but at least I have it all with no gray yet! (sorry Charlie)

I forgot how good looking I use to be before I got old. 
30 years does things to a person. (did I just say 30 years?!? Damn!!)

I haven't seen 145 pounds probably since that picture was taken.
.
.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

great post Charlie, the bald head is a solar collector for a sex machine. lol


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

great post Charlie, BTW you didn't lose your hair it just migrated to your chin.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks. this is what I looked like in 1969 (HS Graduation Pic)










And this is me 40 years later at work.










I do so miss my hair…. Just kidding.

Rat


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This thread keeps getting better, & better.

*Gary,* Nice trike. 
You haven't changed much over the years.

*Rat,* Yul Brenner never looked this good.

*Jim,* you look like you know what you're doing.

*Allison,* The picture of Barb was taken from across the street, kitty-corner from the Lincoln high school in old North Hibbing, which isn't there anymore, because the whole town moved.
There was a vast deposit of iron ore beneath the town. There now is a City Park in this area, because they didn't mine it completely. They now hold a jubilee celebration each year, & hold a craft show here. They now have street signs, & plaques with pictures of the old buildings.
*All that remains in Barbs picture is the front steps of the school*.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Here's a brief history of our town.

*The community was established in 1893 by German miner Frank Hibbing, who discovered iron ore nearby. In the 1920's, the town moved two miles south to its present location after iron ore was discovered under the city's old location. Building by building, using steel wheels and logs, Hibbing was moved to where it stands today. The move started in 1919, and took many years to complete. More than 180 houses and 20 businesses eventually relocated to their current sites, costing about $16 million.
What remains of historic Old Hibbing is now home to the Hull Rust Mahoning Mine View, a BMX bike facility, and a model airplane field. There is also a large park that is used for summer events such as the Mines and Pines Art Festival (July) and the Shifters Car Show (June). The foundations of many buildings are still in place and signs are posted with information about the buildings that were there before the town moved south.
Hibbing is know for several famous former residents, including music great Robert Zimmerman, better known as Bob Dylan. Other notables include former Boston Celtics basketball player Kevin McHale, now a vice president with the Minnesota Timberwolves; Vincent Bugliosi, the prosecutor in the Charles Manson case who later became an acclaimed author; and baseball player Roger Maris, who held Major League Baseball's single-season home-run record for 37 years; and entrepreneur Jeno Paulucci.
The mining companies helped Hibbing rebuild itself by building the City Hall and the high school. City Hall was constructed in 1923 and is on the National Register of Historic Places. Hibbing High School was constructed from 1920 to 1925 at a cost of $3.9 million.*

*The old school.*









*The new school.* It would now cost about 50 million to build this nowadays.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Dick and Barb, I can do one thing Yul can't. *BREATHE*!!! and I'm thankful for that. I'm really glad to see that you live in a town with a history of business people who believed that maintaining the community was vital. Thanks for the interesting post.

Bruce


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well for all you old *fat *guys with a full head of hair and lots of hair jokes, at least my weight and waist size are the same as they were 30 years ago! :-d


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to play monopoly with Vincent Bugliosi, & he never lost. He could talk you to death.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Monkey boy and his sister 1956



Same era, with Skip, my dad. Glad to have grown into those ears.



Rock with it! Ellsworth Residence Hall at University of Kansas, 1974

Really fun post Charlie. Glad to be in the club with you and Cope. I guess I didn't realize that Franzia (nothing exemplifies class and sophistication like wine in a bag), Sebastiani and Gallo weren't annuity funds. Could use some of that wasted money now, but it takes what it takes, until it takes hold.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well guys what do you think of my handsome sons I will post more of me tomorrow LOL Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Douglas, you haven't changed much since the baby pic, but that 70's guy doesn't even look like you. 

Alistair, great looking family!


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

These are wonderful pictures! Long hair and mustaches! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Pretty sharp looking Douglas.

That's what I call a proud Papa, Alistair.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie, that shot must have been taken during the 20 minutes in the seventies when I was thin.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is me before I got old … think it was taken last year


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Well,......... ummmm. This was a few years back…......
http://static.zooomr.com/images/7711891_610b201fee_m.jpg


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

alistair :
these boys might be ;
your best work yet !

congrats to you and the missus .


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I haven't been a LJ for very long, and I didn't post my picture on my profile because there are not a lot of pictures of me. Generally I am the behind the camera not in front of it. I dug these pics up out of my archives, had to take pics of the pics and crop them out. They came out pretty good.

This is my swimsuit edition photo, I was 2 1/2, it was 1966. I had beautiful auburn hair that all the old ladies wanted to touch.



High School Yearbook as a senior 1982. Still a redhead, when red hair wasn't the rage.



Me trying out the fancy cigarette extender like Phyllis Diller. My daughter photoshopped me and put a martini in my hand, and wrote something funny on the pic, which I cropped out. Oh the sadness, I have since turned gray and people think I am a blonde, so I act like one. LOL



This has been fun looking at everyone's pictures . I guess it's nice to put a face with a name.
Keep the pictures coming….....

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well that is one frozen martini !
good to see you to ,
thanks .


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Didn't even notice that…LOL

Lisa


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

My profile picture is me at about 7. Here's the full picture.

Here are a few more:
 
I was about 2 here.
And from about the same time the obligatory tricycle picture (that's my brother behind me).


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll jump in with a couple of pictures.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great new crop since I checked in last.

Lisa and Chelle: Good to see our female members joining in the fun too!

Mr. Bill: I think you've gotten better looking with age.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Have to agree that Mr. Bill is looking pretty handsome and distinguished in the current photo. That said, I don't believe there is anyone that doesn't vastly improve in appearance once they have been discharged and lose the government issued birth-control glasses.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a phone photo of my grandson Weslee, wearing his new glasses. Sounds like he has some serious sight issues.
He's nearly 3.​


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

My Son told me I should have posted this one of me in 1955.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*So here goes!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so why didn't we see you in any tarzan movies ? (lol)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I couldn't swim fast enough. *AAAH-EEEEE-AAAAH*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

fast enough to save barb from the crockodiles !
smart move !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

you guys must have married each other for your looks.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I got the better end of the deal though, Charlie.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Sigh… How the years pass.

Here's my Lady Wife and I on our wedding day in 1990;










I've still got that uniform… No way I can fit into it nowadays though!

Myself (on the right) taken last month while participating in another of my hobbies, the SCA:



No trike pix on the computer, they're all out in a box in the garage somewhere…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

A very nice looking Bride & Groom, Derek.

That looks a lot like the renaissance fair at Shakopee, MN.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is me at 4 years old .










Me at 20 years old and my two oldest kids










This is me a few days ago at 44


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, you were a young dad, John!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I was 17 when my oldest was born .

This is my son Jamie 26 and my Daughter Jacquie 25 with me a few weeks ago at my son,s stag .










My daughter Stefany 21









This is my Daughter Jacquie,s little girl and my granddaughter Olivia 2 years old in a few weeks .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking family.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again Charlie !! I am very blessed with great kids .


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A proud Dad, & now a proud Grandpa, John.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------

